# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Ahaura river rafting. Anyone done it ?

## akaroa1

I'm planning on packrafting the Ahaura river in a couple of weeks time with two other forum members 

He's anyone rafted or kayaked the Ahaura  ?
I have lost / loaned my river guide book and there's not a lot of info on line either
Would be nice to get the heads up from someone normal ( not face book adventure junkie  ) on what it's like 

Cheers

----------


## kukuwai

Here's what it says in my nz whitewater book.  I personally haven't paddled it but heaps of people in hokitika will have.

Tai poutini polytec outdoor rec might be worth a call if you have no luck on here. Pretty sure someone there will have the lowdown 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Matt2308

> Here's what it says in my nz whitewater book.  I personally haven't paddled it but heaps of people in hokitika will have.
> 
> Tai poutini polytec outdoor rec might be worth a call if you have no luck on here. Pretty sure someone there will have the lowdown 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I think you are confusing the Arahura with the Ahaura.

----------


## 257weatherby

> I think you are confusing the Arahura with the Ahaura.


But still an excellent effort to provide information.

----------


## thatguy

That book is awesome!

----------


## akaroa1

> That book is awesome!


Yes that book is so awesome I loaned it to someone and they never gave it back 
And I can't remember who

----------


## outdoorlad

I’ve Jetboated it a few times, last time was last year, we left from the town bridge and got up into the Haupiri. 

It’s a pretty easy river, the first half is sort of a gorge (saw a few goats) and then opens up at Hamers flat to a fairly easy braided river.
The only tricky bit is Earthquake Rapid which is directly below Jim’s Hut. At low flows it would be for experienced jetboaters only (Boulders) was in a good flow the day we did it. I’ll try to find a photo. Couple of other rapids below there but not as bad.

----------


## outdoorlad

Top of Rapid, photo flattens it out

----------


## outdoorlad

Jim’s Hut

----------

